# Canada at War Photos



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2010)

Excellant series of images from The Star. 

http://www.thestar.com/fplarge/photo/605796


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Apr 2010)

T6,

Excellent find, thank you.  N Coy and Recce Sqn had a bad go shortly after those last pics were taken.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Apr 2010)

Those photos were during Op JALEY, a TFK level operation that involved 3 RCR BG and 2-2 Inf (US).  It covered Zharey, Maywand and Arghandab districts.  MCpl Vernelli and Cpl Crooks of N Coy were killed in Zharey, Tpr Bouthillier and Tpr Hayes of D Sqn  were killed up in Arghandab/lower Shah Wali Kot on the morning of the 20th.    Due to the threat of anti-pers IEDs, N Coy was airlifted from Zharey by Canadian Chinooks in a hastily arranged and coordinated operation.  While waiting for the choppers to arrive, some insurgents engaged N Coy.  They were not successful: Leo 2A6M Can HEAT combined with small arms' fire made sure of that.  A Sqn Cbt Tm (LdSH) hit a number of anti-pers IEDs on the way out, on the route that N Coy was planning on taking.  No doubt that this shitty day would have been a lot worse.  

T6: Those photos are a gold mine! Thanks for the find!


----------

